# A visit to Malkoff Devices, Part 2! (with pictures this time, pic heavy even)



## WoodMotorsports (May 29, 2015)

Today I made another run to Malkoff Devices to repent for my lack of photos last week. Of course, it cost me money. How could you go there without buying something?

Store Front:




Entry and display case:







History of Malkoff display:




One of the originals:




Prototype from 4 years back:




Back before the "drop in", there was the "solder in":




Continued.........................


----------



## WoodMotorsports (May 29, 2015)

Now for the spy shots of the back!











This is where the magic smoke get's injected:




This box of MDSF FE-2 heads are about to be enroute to LAPD:




Oh damn! A Gene sighting in his natural habitat:




And the bench he's working at:


----------



## WoodMotorsports (May 29, 2015)

As I said, the visit did cost me money in the form of a M61N for my Z2. Of course I had is professionally installed:




And finally, a preview top secret shot of the upcoming MDC 2CR123. This would be the "turnkey neutral" model. Estimated cost with rechargeable and charger will be approx. $189. Only 15 will be made in the upcoming first batch.
Specs are:
Low=21 Lumen
Med=91 Lumen
High=475 Lumen!






I can't thank Gene enough for the hospitality. Hope you all enjoy the pictures!


----------



## calipsoii (May 29, 2015)

Awesome pictures, thanks very much for posting them. I love seeing his work setup!


----------



## dss_777 (May 29, 2015)

Fantastic!

Thank you.


----------



## scs (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.
Always good to see the face behind the product.
Gene is younger than I pictured.


----------



## scout24 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for the virtual tour!


----------



## MRsDNF (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures and story to go with them. It looks like every flashaholics dream play house.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 29, 2015)

Such a treat to see the work areas. Thanks!

What does the Latin on Sir Malkoff's T-shirt say in English?


----------



## scs (May 29, 2015)

ut totus alius deficio

"If (when) all else fails..." ?


----------



## scs (May 29, 2015)

ut totus alius deficio

"If/when/that all else fails..." ?


----------



## LedTed (May 29, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> ... What does the Latin on Sir Malkoff's T-shirt say in English?



"No ESD precautions."


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (May 29, 2015)

Nice tour! The man who made my EDC light. ...


----------



## skyfire (May 29, 2015)

awesome!
haha, professionally installed!


----------



## masterP (May 29, 2015)

awesome to see a great guy that saw a need for something and actually made it into reality and be successful at it


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 29, 2015)

LedTed said:


> "No ESD precautions."



What is ESD precautions?


----------



## thedoc007 (May 29, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> What is ESD precautions?



ESD is electro-static discharge.

When working with electronics, it is smart to wear an anti-ESD strap to avoid buildup of static charge...sensitive components can be fried just by static electricity. And if something does get fried that way, it can be a devil of a problem to figure out what is wrong.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 29, 2015)

Wow! They have a very nice store front. Thank you for posting. I wouldn't ever change that Z2 if I were you!


----------



## recDNA (May 30, 2015)

WoodMotorsports said:


> As I said, the visit did cost me money in the form of a M61N for my Z2. Of course I had is professionally installed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just emailed Gene about this model this morning. I hope I see it before it is sold out. All I want is the head so I may have to wait a while for it to be sold separately.


----------



## Slumber (May 30, 2015)

Why does he need TWO orange MD2's? 

I'll take the extra.


----------



## hombreluhrs (May 30, 2015)

Awesome pics....thanks for posting. 

Anybody know for sure if Gene plans on doing more color anodized lights?


----------



## WoodMotorsports (May 30, 2015)

What I know is what we talked about while I was there. The color anodized lights did not sell well. He told me that he set on a bunch of them for a long time, and then an egg production place bought everything he had left to candle eggs with. Of course, once he didn't have them any more, everyone wanted them! LOL

The cerakoted lights have a different story. Folks wanted those, but got mad when the finished chipped if you dropped them. It seems cerakote is really durable on a steel gun, but on an aluminum light the metal is soft enough that when it distorts the cerakote lets go. He also said the coating cost as much as the body, so it's not great for the bottom line either.


----------



## ForrestChump (May 30, 2015)

:twothumbs


----------



## RI Chevy (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for the shop photos!


----------



## Str8stroke (May 30, 2015)

Thank you for pics.


----------



## newbie66 (May 30, 2015)

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## WebHobbit (May 30, 2015)

Awesome! Love the pics. Always wanted to see the Malkoff setup!


----------



## ven (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for the pics


----------



## Woods Walker (May 31, 2015)

So that's the face behind the light I packed around in the week long pitch black town after town from Sandy. Nice putting a face to the gear.


----------



## Alone In The Dark (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you for sharing those pictures.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Jun 1, 2015)

I love these pics! Thanks for posting them!



Slumber Pass said:


> Why does he need TWO orange MD2's?
> 
> I'll take the extra.



Haha... those two lights were exactly where my eyes went in that display case, too!


----------



## Gene43 (Jun 1, 2015)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I love these pics! Thanks for posting them!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha... those two lights were exactly where my eyes went in that display case, too!



Actually one of those is powder coated and the other is Cerakote.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 1, 2015)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Haha... those two lights were exactly where my eyes went in that display case, too!



My eye caught the quad-copter in the second pic, second post, left shelf. Something for the spare time or something for the future? Like a FPV with night vision


----------



## Gene43 (Jun 2, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> My eye caught the quad-copter in the second pic, second post, left shelf. Something for the spare time or something for the future? Like a FPV with night vision



The quad-copter was one of those things I ran out of time (and money) on. It will fly for 1/2 hr on the 8000 mah battery and lift several pounds to spare. Maybe one of these days I can get back to it?


----------



## WoodMotorsports (Jun 2, 2015)

I knew at some point someone would ask about the drone! My favorite part is the box of "hound dog heads" on the shelf.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Jun 2, 2015)

Gene43 said:


> Actually one of those is powder coated and the other is Cerakote.



Oh wow! I would love a powdercoated Orange MD2... I know that process gets expensive. You almost have to know a powdercoater and sneak a couple pieces in here and there when they are doing other things.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Jun 2, 2015)

WoodMotorsports said:


> I knew at some point someone would ask about the drone! My favorite part is the box of "hound dog heads" on the shelf.



My house is starting to look like that! I have half a dozen HDs now... they multiply!


----------



## Slumber (Jun 2, 2015)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> My house is starting to look like that! I have half a dozen HDs now... they multiply!



That's officially a pack of Hound Dogs.


----------



## novice (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks very much for posting those pics! I'm also glad that someone with a great idea(s), a respect for good design and reverence for quality, and a strong work ethic was able to achieve some success, and the respect of his customers.


----------



## masterP (Jun 6, 2015)

novice said:


> Thanks very much for posting those pics! I'm also glad that someone with a great idea(s), a respect for good design and reverence for quality, and a strong work ethic was able to achieve some success, and the respect of his customers.



+1


----------



## dnlmcginnis5 (Jun 6, 2015)

Great write up!!! Lord knows I have gave that man a lot of my money I just bought a hound dog and a m361


----------



## Jplycke (Jun 27, 2015)

So that is the man behind the curtain
nice to see who shines all the light under the rocks I find at work😇😇
be well
john


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 20, 2015)

Sorry I'm late.

Thanks for the tour!!

I like the PVC lights. Such a humble start for such a great product.

(female voice over pa) "next stop, Malkoff Devices.com" "todays special, the hound dog head."


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 20, 2015)

Nicely done. Good to see the master in his element there. Gene has some excellent craftsmanship put into his creations.


----------



## Grijon (Sep 22, 2015)

GREAT stuff, WoodMotorSports - thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Scotterics (Mar 1, 2016)

Great pictures! I have got to get me one of these things... It's like the Zippo lighter of flashlights!


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 1, 2016)

^^ good way to put it scotterics.

Welcome to cpf btw.


----------



## nicky_is12 (Mar 5, 2016)

I just purchased an MD2 with an m61t engine and an md4 with a hound dog; they are expected to be delivered today. Thanks OP for the pics of HQ which shows where the magic happens.


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 29, 2016)

Way cool!


----------



## iacchus (Mar 29, 2016)

The storefront isn't that far from me. A couple of hours. I really need to take a trip over there sometime.


----------

